# 2009 Fuji Team Frame and Fork



## TheDarkAce (Jun 15, 2008)

I was able to score a brand new 2009 Fuji Team frame from Craigslist at a great deal. This is my first real carbon frame road bike. Used to ride Cannondale Synapse aluminum before. Hoping to build it up before spring. 

However, it came with a brand new Reynolds Ouzo Pro carbon fork and not the original Fuji FC-770 carbon fork. 

Is worth it to try and get the original Fuji fork to match the frame for the bike or this Reynolds fork far superior than the original fork? I do not have any experience with Reynolds forks. My Cannondale had an Easton EC90 SLX fork on it and it was excellent. Any advice or info is always appreciated. Pics will come soon.

Ride on.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it, does the color match?
if it looks good, run it.
If it(reynolds fork) is not aesthetically pleasing, try to get your hands on the fc440 fork vs the 770.


----------



## TheDarkAce (Jun 15, 2008)

The Reynolds fork that came with the frame is black. The original 09 Team Carbon fork was white in color. However, I believe the Reynolds fork is lighter (not sure how much) than the Fuji Team fork. Reynolds fork also a carbon steerer while the Fuji fork comes with a steel steerer tube. Contacted Fuji and they have no more 09 Fuji forks. Looks like I will just keep the Reynolds fork and try it out and see how it performs. It does not look too bad on the bike. Ride on.


----------

